# اللهجة الإماراتية/الخليجية : بلاش تتطالعين جذي



## DialectLearner

مرحبا
الرجاء اشرحوا لي معنى كلمة بلاش في الجملة أعلاه. المعنى الوحيد الذي أعرفه هو مجانا. لا أظن أنه مناسب هنا. هل تعني الجملة "لا فائدة تنظرين إلي هكذا"؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أحيانا تأتي بمعنى مجانا، ولكنها تأتي أيضا بمعنى "لا تفعل"ز
بلاش تّطالعين جذي تعني لا تنظري هكذا (إلى شيء أو شخص ما)


----------



## DialectLearner

Mahaodeh said:


> أحيانا تأتي بمعنى مجانا، ولكنها تأتي أيضا بمعنى "لا تفعل"ز
> بلاش تّطالعين جذي تعني لا تنظري هكذا (إلى شيء أو شخص ما)


مشكورة واااايد يا مها


----------



## malmerri

بلاش معناها مجانا في اللهجه الخليجه
 المذكور اعلاه  هي وش بلاك اي ما بلاكي وهي للسؤال بلاك تطالعني ولانها موجهه لمؤنث تم استبدال الكاف بالشين وفي بعض اللجهات تستبدل الكاف بجيم اوسسن او تس
بلاج
بلاتس
بلاس


----------



## DialectLearner

malmerri said:


> بلاش معناها مجانا في اللهجه الخليجه
> المذكور اعلاه  هي وش بلاك اي ما بلاكي وهي للسؤال بلاك تطالعني ولانها موجهه لمؤنث تم استبدال الكاف بالشين وفي بعض اللجهات تستبدل الكاف بجيم اوسسن او تس
> بلاج
> بلاتس
> بلاس


شكرا جزيلا يا مالميري!!!


----------

